# Posibilidad de lecturas sobre Cosmología



## Hellmut1956 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hola amigos, si me pareció necesario reflexionar si lo que presento aquí es apropiado. Pero llegue a la conclusión, y definitivamente no es mandatorio llegar a la misma conclusión, por lo cual inicio este hilo de esta forma.

Como parte de mis investigaciones de donde se ofrecen lecturas universitarias relacionadas al estudio de los fundamentos científicos para capacitarme a user las herramientas Matlab y Simulink para diseñar mi sistema de control de escotas según la metodología de diseno por modelación, también me encontré con lo que ofrece la Universidad MIT de Boston, llamado "Opencourseware". Allí la MIT hace accesible de forma gratuita cursos universitarios completos con las lecturas de los profesores grabadas y publicadas como videos, a la vez de toda la información que acompana esos cursos. Así recientemente recibí un Email de la organización de "Opencourseware", donde se informaba de la publicación del curso de cosmología y expansión del profesor Alan Guth. Como siempre he tenido una afinidad a la "física" y a la "cosmología", esto desperto mi interés y me informé en "wikipedia" sobre quién es "Alan Guth", además busque su página de Internet personal y me puse a investigar por google que publicaciones ha hecho y quien el es profesionalmente hablando. Resultó que es uno de los físicos mas famosos y que su teoría de la expansión habia y ha revolucionado nuestra visión cosmológica del universo. Ya saben, se trata de eso del "Big Bang" en la física y no la serie de televisión! estoy escuchando su segunda lectura y debo confesar que este profesor es muy capaz de presentar las materias. También vale investigar sobre la literatura recomendada, requerida y opcional mencionada en el enlace que sigue, pero creo que recién después de escuchar su primera lectura por primera vez! Me he descargado un libro sobre cosmología requerido y otro que se puede comprar para Kindle por menos de 3 Euros. Creo quién comparte mi fascinación por la cosmología como fuente de información de donde estamos hoy, la lectura es del semestre de invierno 2013/2014 y por lo tanto muy actual, de nuestro entorno físico. la lectura del profesor y el leer de alguno de los libros indicados a mí me ha ayudado a poner en contexto muchas informaciones que había tomado de las mas diversas fuentes y me da la posibilidad de captar, dentro de mis limitadas habilidades lo que es la visión actual en la cosmología! También ya he encontrado referencia a 2 libros que me permitirán desarrollar una noción de la famoso parte "Higgs" que recientemente fue confirmada experimentalmente en "Cern" y que se dice es responsable de que en nuestro universo exista materia. Esta materia de Higgs tiene 2 facetas de las cuales partiré en mi investigación del tema, el "campo Higgs" y la "parte Higgs".

http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/physics/8-286-the-early-universe-fall-2013/readings/


----------



## vrainom (Jul 25, 2014)

Te sugiero que busques en youtube lecturas del profesor Sean Carroll sobre todo una que ofreció en la Royal Institution. Creo que se llama "The particle at the end of the universe".


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hola vrainom, una simpática presentación del señor y típica de un gringo con un sentido de hacer plata muy desarrollado! Confieso, que habiendo mirado y escuchado todo el video y viendo que su libro se consigue por menos de 7.- Euros para el Kindle, tengo la tendencia a irme por literatura mas científica como la que son lecturas de cursos de universidades de alta reputación como lo es el MIT. Pero cuando se investiga en amazon por ejemplo los libros recomendados para el curso de cosmología de la MIT que menciono arriba, también aparecen 2 libros relacionados al tema del Higgs Bossom y a lo que el profesor Sean Carroll pone foco en su presentación sobre la relación entre las partículas y los campos y que lo que es realmente existente son los campos y lo que se detecta mirando en detalle son lo llamado partículas. El campo de conocimiento es tan amplio, que me tengo que disciplinar y empezar por las lecturas que ahora estoy escuchando y participando de forma virtual y que menciono arriba.
Empiezo a divisar en la distancia lo que he sospechado antes, que es lo que resulta cultivando la visión a las ciencias con la herramienta de las matemáticas. Las matemáticas son capaces de desarrollar nuestro punto de observación del punto de vista impuesto por nuestras perspectivas cotidianas y la clarificación de percibir, describir y reflexionar partiendo de bases matemáticas que parten de los axiomas tan sencillos como los de Newton y Peano.
Este cambio de percepción se me hizo consciente no mas percibiendo los elementos de los cuales consiste un vector, puntos diríamos, partiendo desde los números naturales, y estos mas el "Zero". Aquí es evidente para cualquiera que existen también números enteros negativos, ya estamos con el conjunto de números enteros, que entre los números enteros existen fracciones, lo que se define como números rationales y que de ellos por ejemplo entre el "0" y el "1" existen una cantidad infinita de elementos. Pero ya sumando números como la raíz cuadrada de 2, etcétera aún existen mas puntos por encima de aquellos nombrados racionales! Luego siguen números como "Pi" que existen adicionalmente sobre ese mismo vector! Algo tan sencillo como los puntos de una línea, un vector, hacen evidente que las características de algo aparentemente evidente y sencillo es mucho mas rica y que encontrar esos elementos adicionales, preguntarse que como es posible si existe un número infinito de números racionales entre el "0" y el "1", que en ese mismo intervalo existan mas números, que si el número de números reales adicionales entre el "0" y el "1" es infinito, si ese número infinito es igual al infinito de los números racionales en ese intervalo o es mayor, o es menor?
Esto es solo un ejemplo de los conceptos mas sencillos y de su riqueza de cualidades y de las reflexiones totalmente ajenas a las cuales nunca llegaríamos si no fuera por la forma rigorosa de entenderlos. El profesor Dr. Schuller que da las lecturas de mecánica teórica por ejemplo dice durante su introducción al curso donde habla de los objetivos del curso que 3/4 partes del semestre en ese curso solo se ocuparía en desarrollar y entender y expresar de forma mas clara lo que implican las leyes de Newton y que por lo tanto acompasan lo que llama la mecánica clásica y que se extiende para cubrir la mecánica cuántica y relativista. El matemátciamente recorre ese camino partiendo de la variedad de topología, siguiendo cada vez conceptos de topologías mas generales y ampliando así la cobertura de las leyes de Newton y ampliando el reconocer características cada vez mas específicas que llevan a definir de forma mas clara estas leyes. El parte diciendo que todo punto de inicio parte de lo que llama una pre-teoría. Con eso se refiere a que para describir de alguna forma algo se tiene alguna concepción anterior que se suma en un concepto y en partes que forman ese concepto. Penetrando cada vez mas en la materia lo que ocurre es que partes que al principio parecen ser diferentes acaban siendo aspectos de algo en común. Empieza no mas por el concepto e las 3 dimensiones y el tiempo y que newton en sus días uso junto con la aceleración por ejemplo de la gravedad para describir la ruto de un objeto moviéndose en las 3 dimensiones, movimiento implicando el tiempo. Si en un fase inicial de sus lecturas en vez de las 3 dimensiones y el tiempo se usa el concepto del espaciotiempo esas 2 partes se vuelven una.

Si por ejemplo nos miramos la primera definición de Newton, que dice que una recta en el espacio es la ruta que sigue un objeto sobre el cual ninguna fuerza es ejercida, esta interpretación, este punto de vista nos permite profundizar nuestro entendimiento! Apliquemoslo por ejemplo a la trayectoria de una planeta alrededor del sol. Clásicamente nuestra interpretación es que la trayectoria de la órbita del planeta alrededor del sol es el resultado de la fuerza de gravitación sobre esos 2 objetos, el sol y el planeta. Pero si interpretamos la gravitación, no como una fuerza entre 2 objetos, aquí el sol y la tierra por ejemplo, sino que la gravitación el el término que refleja la curvatura del espacio, entonces la trayectoria de la tierra es aquella trayectoria del planeta tierra alrededor del sol de acuerdo a la primera ley de Newton. La tierra se mueve a lo largo de su trayectoria alrededor del sol de acuerdo a lo que Newton define como recta y es la trayectoria de un objeto sobre el cual ninguna fuerza se ejerce! El espacio es curvo y como ninguna fuerza es ejercida sobre el planeta tierra, recordemos que la gravitación no es una fuerza, sino una curvatura del espaciotiempo, la trayectoria del planeta tierra es el de una recta que solo aparentemente para nosotros los seres humanos incapaces de percibir la curvatura del espaciotiempo parece ser una curva! Tomemos como analogía una recta dibujada sobre la superficie de una esfera. Verdad que para nosotros los humanos, seres acostumbrados a percibir nuestro entorno en 3 dimensiones esa recta no es una recta, sino una curva?
Y ahora viene otro concepto que recién capte recientemente. Debido a nuestra forma acostumbrada de percibir el mundo en 3 dimensiones, la analogía que la recta sobre la superficie de una esfera es una curva realmente es evidente y relativamente facil de concebir!
Demos un paso, tratemos de ignorar nuestra perspectiva usual. Miremos y entendamos la superficie de una esfera como un espacio de 2 dimensiones con tales características pero sin ver esa superficie como algo que descansa sobre la superficie de una esfera, sino como un objeto puramente de 2 dimensiones pero con las características que le asignamos anteriormente usando de forma auxiliar la superficie de una esfera.

Si ahora abandonamos el lenguaje normal y los significados implícitos y definimos ese espacio de 2 dimensiones matemáticamente de tal forma de la recta cumple las cualidades que anteriormente habíamos entendido usando de forma auxiliar la imagen de una esfera, entonces realizamos que lo que hemos hecho es definir, usando las matemáticas para describir un espacio de 2 dimensiones que cumple las mismas condiciones como un espacio sobre una esfera en un espacio imaginado de 3 dimensiones! Reflexionen esto para seguir la línea de pensamiento.

Hagamos lo idéntico ahora, pero apliquemos esa metodología a nuestro espacio de 3 dimensiones! En ese espacio de 3 dimensiones le inculcamos propiedades, describiendo estas de forma matemática, tal que ahora una recta, según Newton es la trayectoria de un objeto sobre el cual no se ejerce ninguna fuerza, sea la trayectoria de la tierra alrededor del sol! Al igual que en el ejemplo anterior era evidente porque en un espacio de 2 dimensiones que cumple las propiedades que conocemos en analogía de la superficie de una esfera, una recta nos da un circulo. En el espaciotiempo curvado por la gravitación la trayectoria recta es la órbita de la tierra alrededor del sol.

Reflexionen sobre esto! Creo que el paso que hay que dar consiste en aceptar mentalmente que cualquier espacio se comporta tal cual son sus propiedades. Estas propiedades pueden diferir de lo que estamos acostumbrados. Pero ver que las propiedades de ese espacio son algo que cumple con ciertas descripciones matemáticas y que en cierto sentido podemos usar ese modelo para describir cualquier tipo de relaciones hace la materia mucho menos abstracta y difícil de entender, es mas es evidente!

Teniendo esto en mente y escuchar y ver la lectura de cosmología del profesor Alan Guth nos pone en capacidad de captar fácilmente lo que presenta.


----------



## vrainom (Jul 26, 2014)

Creo entender la gravedad en la mecánica clásica y la relativista, que el aparente giro de los objetos alrededor del sol se debe a que estos caen hacia el sol pero su inercia los hace describir una órbita.

Ahora, esto de que lo importante son los campos y no las partículas aclara muchas cosas respecto al comportamiento de los objetos cuánticos, de porqué un electrón en un átomo parece saltar de un nivel de energía al siguiente sin cruzar el espacio entre ambos niveles, del porqué del entrelazado cuántico y la fluctuación cuántica.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jul 26, 2014)

Pues realmente creo que lo que de forma mas apropiada que describe y define la trayectoria de un planeta alrededor, por ejemplo, del sol, es la primera ley de Newton. Allí define que la recta es aquella trayectoria que sigue un objeto sobre el cual no es ejercido fuerza alguna!

Esto no hace tu frase inválida, pero esta incluye implícitamente mas datos. Pero confieso que no tengo entendido del todo los detalles, pues tomando en consideración lo que correctamente describes, el planeta u objeto se movería siguiendo la "pendiente" resultante de la curvatura. Así la definición que que es una recta en cierto espacio de acuerdo a Newton, la trayectoria de un objeto sobre el cual ninguna fuerza es ejercida, resulta dependiente de la velocidad y en consecuencia lo que es una recta resulta dependiente de la velocidad!

De allí resulta necesario entender de mejor forma el contenido de ese curso de mecánica teórica para así entender mejor la implicación de la primera ley de Newton!

Lo segundo que dices no solo, así creo, hace posible entender los aspectos relativistas, sinó también los cuánticos. Si no mal recuerdo, y eso viene de las ecuaciones de Maxwell, el campo sometido a cierta vibración, onda, expresa una relación a la probabilidad de por ejemplo un electrón en cierto lugar y que antes a que se observe con detalle, la relación de ambigüedad de Heisenberg, un objeto esta en todos los lugares al tiempo pero con cierta probabilidad.

En la presentación sobre la parte Higgs se menciona que las fluctuaciones en la radiación de fondo es el resultado de efectos cuánticos durante el estado plasmático del universo en los primeros años

Te agradezco tus respuestas, pues esto ha refrescado mi perseverancia en estudiar Analysis 1 de acuerdo a Terence Tao, pues sin un entendimiento rigorosa basado en axiomas y en entender las pruebas por todo el camino realmente, así creo, resulta imposible realmente resolver y entender implicaciones que permitan contestar por ejemplo a mi incertitud sobre lo de la trayectoria y la primera ley de Newton en un espaciotiempo curvado!


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jul 28, 2014)

Interesantes Libros sobre la materia:
1. Just Six Numbers, Science Masters, Martin Rees, Marzo 20, 2014
    Precio: <10.- Euros en Kindle
2. The First Three Minutes, Weinberg, Steven
    Segunda Edition actualizada, 1993

Lo que a mí me deja intrigado es lo que aparentemente es la violación de la ley sobre la Entropía. Al Principio el universo es un espacio lleno y homógeno, el cual debido a fluctuaciones cuánticas presenta una ligerísima variación, de 1 por 100.000 partes. Luego debido a la gravitación esa masa homógena empieza a concentrarse y así a organizarse, con lo que la entropía aumenta en violación de la ley! O por decirlo de otro forma, algo casi totalmente homógeno empieza a concentrarse, organizarse formando estrellas y otros cuerpos de gran concentración!


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hola amigos, muy relacionado al tema de la cosmología están las implicaciones que resultan de la parte Higgs recientemente descubrida. El libro, realmente económico de los 6 números especificado arriba ayuda a obtener una primera vista sobre el tema, después de havber escuchado las lecturas de Alan Guth a las que el enlace arriba nos lleva. Los 6 números nos dan una indicación sobre como el universo en que vivimos tiene las características que tiene, gracias a que esos 6 parámetros tienen el valor que tienen!

Alan Guth, profesor que tuvo la capacidad de hacer la teoría de la inflación, el crecimiento rapidísimo del universo y de crear un modelo que da una posible respuesta de porque nuestro universo tiene en esos 6 números los valores que tienen en nuestro universo y que también expone un modelo creíble porque eso es así, porqué en este universo la materia visible se encuentra repartida de la forma como se encuentra en nuestro universo. El libro de los 6 números también nos indica la percepción actual de la energía oscura y de la materia oscura.

En el enlace que encuentran aquí, entre otras también se encuentra este documento en forma de PDF de un trabajo de doctorado chino en inglés sobre las implicaciones después de haber encontrado un Higgs Bosom, parte esperada como explicación y confirmación del modelo mas aceptado actualmente.

Básicamente lo que ahora se busca son partículas cuya existencia se asume y que podría significar el incluir la energía oscura y la materia oscura. El concepto básicamente es, que para cada partícula identificada actualmente y de las cuales el Higgs Bosom descubierto es uno de 3 tipos asumidos de Higgs Bosoms existe una parte equivalente supersimétrica. Los nombres de estas partes y que se trata de descubrir aumentando las energías de colisión en el anillo en Cern, Suiza, se le antepone una letra "s" así el equivalente de un "gluon" es el "sgluon", etcétera! Se tiene la esperanza que estas partículas adicionales que se asumen con el modelo de la supersimetría sean las partículas constituyentes de la materia oscura y de la energía oscura.

Aspecto interesante resulta de la posible asociación de la energía oscura y la fuerza de repulsión, opuesta a la fuerza de atracción que representa la gravedad! El modelo actual representa la gravedad, no como una fuerza, sinó como una curvatura del espaciotiempo, por lo que una fuerza de repulsión tendría la polaridad invertida a la gravedad. La gravedad se describe asignando un "-" a su valor, la repulsión un "+". Y aquí entra en efecto otras propiedades que conocemos de otras fuerzas, o de otros tipos de campo, como ya mencionamos mas arriba. El electromagnetismo y la gravedad tienen asociados campos de extensión infinita, no recuerdo cual de ellas es, pero de las fuerzas de interacción débiles, responsables de la radioactividad y a los neutrones (ni me pregunten porqué), y las fuerzas de interacción fuertes, que hace posible el que el nucleo de un átomo exista y que la fuerza electromagnética que desbandaría las partes del nucleo, una tiene un alcanze tan limitado que se desvanece y no existe a u8na distancia mayor a aquellas en el núcleo de un átomo. Pues la fuerza inversa a la gravitación, la fuerza de repulsión, tiene la propiedad de recién tener su efecto a una distancia tan muy grande, que es irrelevante y no efectiva hasta en las dimensiones de un supergrupo de galaxias. Saben, nuestro sol forma parte de nuestra galaxia y que esta forma parte de un grupo local y que este grupo local de galaxias forma parte de un supergrupo que se conformo de un número muy grande de grupos que a su vez se conforman de muchas galaxias! Dentro de las dimensiones gigantescas de un supergrupo esta fuerza de repulsión no es efectiva aún, sino recién a distancias mucho mayores! saben lo que es interesante de esta propiedad de esta fuerza y como se sabe de ella, mejor dicho de como se llega a asumir las propiedades de ella?

Estoy seguro que ya han leído en alguna parte que no hace mucho tiempo se reconoció algo que no se esperaba! El universo, nuestro universo, hasta Einstein había supuesto que era estático. Significa que sus dimensiones eran constantes. Luego se investigó, si la velocidad del crecimiento del universo aumenta o disminuye. Imagínenselo como si a razón del la expansión de nuestro universo a cierta velocidad, la gravedad lo fuera ir frenando. existen 3 posibles resultados. La una es que la gravedad y el crecimiento del universo en cierto momento llevaría a un equilibrio, resultando en un universo estático. la otra sería que la gravedad tuviera tal magnitud que frenaría el crecimiento del universo y en cierto momento este universo volvería a contraerse hasta tener una implosión, lo que sería lo inverso del Big Bang resultando en el fin del universo y del tiempo y finalemente la tercera posibilidad que la gravedad no fuera lo suficientemente fuerte para frenar el crecimiento del universo, haciéndolo infinito!

Pues resulta que ninguna de estas 3 opciones es la correcta! Es mas, usando la luz de supernovas del tipo 1A, muy bien entendidas y analizando el desplazamiento de estas supernovas desde la vecindad de nuestra galaxia hasta los lugares mas remotos y por lo tanto mas antiguos que nuestros observatorios pueden registrar, aproximadamente 10.000 millones de años luz se descubrió, que nuestro universo, desde hace 5.000 millones de años a empezado a acelerar su expansión! esto resulta debido a que desde hace 5.000 millones de años nuestro universo a adquirido tal dimensión, que la fuerza de repulsión, que recién entra en efecto a gigantes distancias es mayor que la fuerza de atracción de la gravedad. Recordarán que el efecto de atracción de la gravedad disminuye por el inverso del cuadrado (1/x^2). Pues hace 5.000 millones de años el universo se volvió tan grande y la materia distribuida en el y responsable de generar la atracción de la gravedad y que las distancias son tales, que la fuerza de atracción y de repulsión llegaron a ser equivalentes para pasar a que las de repulsión fueran mayores y que como consecuencia el universo acelera su crecimiento!
Para entender las factores que definen el comportamiento que resulta aplicable a nuestro universo el libro de los 6 números resulta muy valioso. Pero para aquellos de Ustedes que estuvieran interesados en saber mas de cada uno de estos números por un lado vale escuchar las lecturas de Alan Guth, que nuestro amigo presentó aquí el enlace, pero también vale ir y usar google y wikipedia para encontrar textos que expliquen y den mas detalles sobre cada uno de los 6 números!

Permítanme terminar esta contribución de hoy presentando de forma muy breve otra implicación de la teoría de "inflación" de Alan Guth y que está muy relacionada con esos 6 números y sus efectos. Nuestro universo durante sus primeros 3 minutos, tema del otro de los libros que se consiguen como pdfs gratuitos, el universo creció desde tener la extensión de un punto de acuerdo a la definición de punto matemático, el no tener extensión, hasta extenderse de tal forma que la temperatura bajo tanto, que los electrones podían ser asociados a los nucleos de átomos y como consecuencia en vez de ser un plasma homógeno y opaco, significa que la luz no podía moverse por estar chocando continuamente con otras partículas en ese temprano universo. Al condensarse esta energía en partículas subatómicas primero, en núcleos atómicos luego y finalemente enfriando tanto, que los electrones podían ser unidos por las fuerzas electromagnéticas a los núcleos de los átomos, los fotones pudieron moverse libremente haciendo así que el universo dejara de ser opaco. De allí esos famosos primeros 3 minutos.
otra cosa muy interesante de esto fué, que existe la posibilidad de confirmar las propiedades del universo en una parte de esos primeros 3 minutos! todos sabemos que en el sol tenemos una planta de energía de fusión, que fusiona átomos de hidrógeno y genera átomos de helio, resultado de la fusión de 2 átomos de hidrógeno. Pues bien, el tiempo que paso en el universo que expandiéndose se enfriaba entre de cuando entraron a crearse átomos de hidrógeno y hasta que la presión en ese universo inicial disminuyo tanto que la fusión de átomos de hidrógeno para crear átomos de helio ya no era posible define cuanto del hidrógeno pudo fusionar y crear helio! resulta que hasta en las supernovas mas distantes del tipo 1a observadas, la relación de hidrógeno y de helio y de deuterio es aquella que resulto durante ese momento inicial! El libro de los 6 números nos da algunos datos al respecto!
Pues bien también podemos ver ese estado inicial del universo en el momento de volverse transparente en lo que se llama la radiación de fondo. esa radiación que primero fue encontrada por técnicos de ATT, la empresa gringa de comunicaciones, cuando tratando de encontrar la causa de un cierto "ruido" electromagnético en una de sus antenas parabólicas, notaron que esa radiación de idénticas características en todas las direcciones venía de afuera. recién en los últimos años usando 2 generaciones de satélites hechos expresamente para analizar esta radiación con el máximo de precisión, se pudo verificar que la radiación es casi 100% homogénea y que las variaciones  pueden ser explicadas aplicando las variabilidades resultantes de las leyes cuánticas al universo inicial! Entonces el universo era tal, que las leyes cuánticas, aplicables al mundo de lo infinitamente pequeño también eran aplicables y tenían su efecto en el mundo cosmológico, astronómico! De allí resulta ese otro número de los 6 que describe la variabilidad como 1/100.000 partes! El libro de los 6 números también describe cual serían los efectos si este número fuera mayor o menor! resulta que esa variabilidad siendo tan ínfima permite la cosmología como ciencia, porque esto resulta en la aplicabilidad de las leyes en todo el universo!

Pues bien, el universo expandiendo y partiendo de esas variabilidades de origen en efectos cuánticos lleva en el universo en expansión a que la materia se condense de tal forma y creando tales estructuras como hoy se pueden registrar en la astronomía. En el libro de los 6 números se muestran 6 gráficos que resultan equivalentes a las estructuras de galaxias, grupos y supergrupos de nuestro universo a partir de las fluctuaciones cuánticas registrables en la radiación de fondo.

Pues bien en la lectura del profesor Guth del enlace disponible arriba sobre la "inflación" del universo el propone que dentro de ese universo de los primeros 3 minutos en fracción de 1*1^-35 segundos dentro de esa variabilidad mínima en un area muy, pero muy pequeño, tuvo lugar una inflación. Esa inflación que ocurre estadísticamente en cierta fracción muy pequeña del espacio, del universo y que decae eliminándose después de cierto tiempo. resulta que la velocidad de expansión es tal, que por las mismas razones estadísticas vuelven a ocurrir puntos nuevos de inflación, así que eternamente, debido a que la inflación es mas rápida que lo que esta decae, siempre se originan nuevos parches de inflación!

Ahora, y de allí resulta el concepto tan interesante que ofrece una explicación posible tanto del "Big Bang", como también porque nuestro universo tienen esos 6 números tal cual son y allí aparece un número gigantesco de eventos imaginables de tales parches de 1*10^+500. cada vez que tal inflación ocurre en algún punto del universo, entonces ocurre un nuevo "Big Bang" generando un nuevo universo en el cual esos 6 números tienen otros valores. Así pues nuestro universo tiene el valor de esos 6 números y quién sabe que otros parámetros equivalentes existan con tales valores, que el resultado por casualidad es nuestro universo que permite un universo tal como es y en ese universo un foro como este! Eso se denomina "multiverso". Así pues la teoría de la inflación da una posible explicación de porque nuestro universo es tal cual es y que solo es posible si los 6 números tienen los valores exactamente tal cual los tiene nuestro universo. Es la casualidad del evento tal dentro de una gama prácticamente infinita de universos, para lo cual el gigantesco número de 1*10^+500 es la representación y que aunque el universo tal cual lo conocemos ahora es temporal y que probablemente este universo sea eterno hasta que quizá debido a un tamaño aún muchísimo mas grande otras fuerzas entren en efecto que hagan otro destino factible. Pero las dimensiones de tiempo son tales, que como humanidad son múltiples veces tiempos infinitos!


----------



## vrainom (Jul 30, 2014)

Hay varias teorías sobre la naturaleza del universo, quizá el universo observable sea parte de otro universo eterno mayor, con zonas en donden las leyes de la física sean distintas a nuestro universo local.

La inflación aún está sucediendo; la fuerza de repulsión de la que hablas no es otra cosa que el espacio mismo creciendo a un ritmo que vence el campo gravitacional entre grupos galácticos. Esto parece violar la ley de la conservación de la energía porque el espacio creado tiene una cierta energía llamada energía de vacío derivada de los campos cuánticos en la que partículas y antipartículas virtuales aparecen y se aniquilan casi instantáneamente. Aún no sabemos exactamente la naturaleza del espacio ni cuál es su realidad fundamental.

Sinceramente me gustan mucho las pláticas de Sean Carroll porque me parece que es un gran comunicador, quizá no te agradó su estilo, pero lo cierto es que divulga la ciencia con mucha claridad. Hay varias pláticas suyas en youtube con grados de complejidad variados y donde toca varios de estos temas. Algo que me agrada del Sr. Carroll es que se toma el tiempo de debatir con personas a las que regularmente los científicos miran sobre el hombro: creacionistas, teólogos, filósofos y gurús del new age. Como escéptico le agradezco su disponibilidad.

Entiendo que te desagrada el estilo de divulgación casual, pero échale un ojo a este video:





Estos otros un poco más "punchy" y "new media" pero se extienden un poco más sobre el tema.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 2, 2014)

Temo que debo refutar alguno de los puntos que expones, pero queda por decir, que por ser aún falto de los conocimientos matemáticos requeridos para fundar esa mi opinión en otra base que aquella que resulta de usar las argumentaciones de Alan Guth como parte de la introducción a su curso de cosmología que lleva en la MIT y que es publicado dentro del contexto de las lecturas universitarias hechas disponibles de forma gratuita por "OpenCourseware". Sin embargo aprecio tu participación y el reflexionar sobre tus respuestas me ayuda mucho a madurar y extender lo que voy creyendo entender escuchando las lecturas. No creo sin embargo que las lecturas de "Lawrence Krauss" confirmen lo que tu has entendido.

Quiero sin embargo resaltar algo para aquellos lectores silenciosos y no activos de este hilo y de otros similares es de importancia! Ninguna expresión o pensamiento o reflexión que alguno escriba aquí y con la que yo, o vrainom u otros estén en desacuerdo representa algo que descalifique al que se exprese aquí! Este hilo, que presenta un tema que a mi y a aquellos que hayan leído este hilo al menos una vez, les parezca de interés, toca tópicos que tienen que ver con las fronteras avanzadas de la ciencia y donde las lecturas y/o los libros de científicos de alta reputación expresan no las verdades absolutas, sino las teorías y especulaciones que mueven los trabajos de investigación en estos campos. Así que anímense a preguntar y participar!

Vayamos por partes a lo que escribes vrainom:

Mi opinión crítica del científico Sean Carroll basa en mi antipatía cuando se mezclan temas científicos con temas puramente comerciales que buscan fomentar la venta de libros para beneficio personal! Esto es algo que se ve en el comportamiento de en especial científicos gringos y eso a mi me exige invertir tiempo y esfuerzo en investigar usando otras fuentes de información para tratar de hacerme una opinión mas factual sobre la persona del científico y sobre el valor de lo que expresa! Habiendo leído tu última respuesta obviamente, y si solo fuera en respeto a tu persona, investigue la persona y pude verificar la seriedad de sus investigaciones y en consecuencia de lo que expresa, pero siempre muy consciente de diferenciar lo que expresa estrictamente en materia científica y tratando de separar lo que expresa y como influencia lo que expresa con el objetivo de vender sus libros!

El estilo de Alan Guth, que es el estilo de un científico presentando una lectura como parte de su función de profesor ante sus estudiantes de un curso oficial de la MIT para el cual los estudiantes presentes pagan las altísimas tarifas que la MIT cobra de sus estudiantes, siempre encontrará mi actitud mas abierta!

Siguiente punto: Creo que en lo de la energía oscura como fuente de la fuerza de repulsión, de polaridad inversa a aquella atribuida en las matemáticas a la gravedad y donde una de las propiedades de esa fuerza ejercida por la energía oscura es aquella que recién tiene efecto a distancias mayores a aquellas dentro de un supergrupo de galaxias, es otro cosa que lo de la fuerza innata del espacio a la que te refieres! Repito, no teniendo el dominio de las técnicas matemáticas requeridas aún, me tengo que limitar a lo expresado en la lectura de Alan Guth como parte del curso de cosmología de la MIT y que es bastante mas extenso y detallado que la lectura de Sean Carroll como parte de una conferencia, me permito refutar lo que escribes sobre que la energía de repulsión sea parte de la energía del espacio! He empezado justificando y explicando el porqué de mi desacuerdo refiriendome a lo que Alan Guth, padre de la teoría de la inflación del universo dice sobre la energía oscura y su efecto de repulsión y su propiedad de recién empezar a ser efectiva a distancias superiores a aquellas dentro de un supergrupo de galaxias! Si lo que escribes fuera correcto y que la fuerza de repulsión fuera efectiva y originada en los efectos cuánticos efectivos en las dimensiones efectivas del orden de las partículas sub atómicas, entonces el efecto repulsante que es efectivo desde hace recién 5.000 millones de años en acelerar el crecimiento del universo, fuera el resultado de la suma de todos esos espacios diminutos que en suma forman el espacio de nuestro universo! la realidad pero es, que esa fuerza repulsiva no tiene efecto a dimensiones inferiores a las de los supergrupos de galaxias! Dentro de sus lectura y en referencia a esos famosos 6 números claves para el comportamiento de nuestro universo, uno tiene que ver con esa relación! Otro de esos 6 números tiene que ver con la energía del espacio vacío. Es de allí que resulta que la magnitud de energía del espacio vacío y donde a razón de efectos cuánticos aparecen y desaparecen partes subatómicas por lapsos de tiempo muy, pero muy cortas, es de 10^120 menor a lo que la teoría debería dar como resultado, comparando con la energía actual!

Finalmente escribes que al momento no sabemos aún que es la naturaleza y la realidad del espacio! Pues creo que ese argumento toca un aspecto básico del que hay que estar siempre consciente cuando se trata de captar de forma adecuada lo expresado en leyes matemáticas que conforman una teoría! La realidad es que no tenemos ninguna percepción de lo que llamas la realidad física! Lo único que tenemos son modelos y su valor esta en que aplicando las leyes y las fórmulas que resultan de un cierto modelo a lo que experimentalmente vemos define su valor! En este tiempo lo que tenemos es lo que se llama el "modelo estándar" y cuyas propiedades asumidas recientemente llevaron a poder verificar la existencia de algo que se comporta de la forma esperada, el tal bosom Higgs! El próximo objetivo es el verificar la existencia de alguna de las partes asumidas a base de la especulación de una teoría mas amplia que la del "modelo estándar" y que se llama "supersimetría". El problema actual es que los experimentos que se han hecho en los últimos 12 meses no han podido detectar ninguna de as partes adicionales esperadas si la teoría de la supersimetría y que incluye el "modelo estándar", cuya aplicación a tenido tanto éxito. la supersimetría asume que para cada parte demostrada por el modelo estándar existe una parte similar y cuyo nombre se crea poniendo una "s" al frente de la parte estándar convencional. Algunas de esas partes asumidas a razón de la teoría de la supersimetría tienen niveles energéticos que se logran en el acelerador de CERN y sin embargo no han podido ser detectadas! Así pues, aunque se requirieron 48 años para demostrar que el Higgs bosom existe desde la primera vez que se asumió su existencia, ya han pasado 40 años desde que se asumen las partes supersimétricas y nada. así pues, si se investiga la literatura correspondiente en el Internet, se está cuestionando que la teoría supersimétrica sea adecuada y se está empezando a reflexionar que otra teoría, que también debería reemplazar el "modelo estándar" tan exitoso, pudiera imaginarse!

No mas para prevenir, en la teoría estándar y en la supersimetría el concepto de los "strings" que ondulan forma parte! Noe es una alternativa al modelo estándar y la supersimetría, sino es una teoría que está por debajo de las partes explicadas y verificadas por el "modelo estándar"! según esa teoría de los strings o superstrings, las partículas explicadas por el modelo estándar son manifestaciones de las ondulaciones de los strings, similar a lo que son las manifestaciones de partes en el espacio vacío a razón de efectos cuánticos!
Lo que la teoría de los superstrings tiene el potencial de lograr es la unificación de fuerzas de la naturaleza aún no logradas usando el concepto de un espacio de mas dimensiones, por ejemplo de 10 dimensiones, lo que permite resolver ecuaciones matemáticas que unifican las otras fuerzas! según creo haber entendido, pero no tengo la certeza para asumirlo, es que las partes adicionales de la supersimetría son explicables y asumidas como reales aplicando la teoría de los superstrings!
Debo sin embargo al momento concentrarme en aprender y expander mis conocimientos matemáticos con algo tan elemental como el análisis! Este hilo, cuyas reflexiones y la participación tan valiosa de vrainom, despierta mi interés y me ha llevado a comprar libros relativos a los 6 números y los primeros 3 minutos del universo por ejemplo, gana mucho de mi atención, pero debo disciplinarme a aprender las bases requeridas!


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 3, 2014)

Hola amigos, continuando reflexionando sobre lo que voy leyendo y lo que ha contribuido vrainom he llegado a la conclusión, que apenas haya completado la lectura del libro de los 6 números, presentaré estos 6 números, cada uno en una contribución a este hilo. Creo que en el contexto el entender esos 6 números es fundamental. Por otro lado trato de mantener considerando el tema del foro y de este subforo! Sin duda el tema de la cosmología es bastante apartado del tema de la electrónica en general, razón por la cual este hilo solo podría tener su justificación en este subforo. Así pues aparece la pregunta si la cosmología tiene un impacto, aunque lejano en la tecnología, si entendemos bajo tecnología algo que dentro de un entorno físico impacta las técnicas disponibles, en este caso en la electrónica.
Si tomamos en cuenta que las estructuras que aparecen dentro de los circuitos integrados son tan diminutos, que efectos cuánticos ya son parte esencial que se usan activamente, el laser es un ejemplo, pero la nanotecnología y en general las tecnología relacionadas a los semiconductores son algo que se beneficia de los avances de la investigación en la física y los modelos desarrollados e investigados allí impactan las posibilidades en la creación de elementos usados en la electrónica. Así, según leo en la literatura correspondiente, las condiciones extremas existentes inmediatamente después del "big bang" y hasta incluir los primeros 3 minutos, razón por la cual el tema de los primeros 3 minutos de nuestro universo se encuentran expresados en el libro de igual nombre, representan y describen un entorno con condiciones tan extremas que estas están fuera de nuestras posibilidades de recrear estos entornos en nuestros laboratorios y experimentos. Así pues el investigar buscando modelos que expliquen las consecuencias de ciertas condiciones asumidas en ese entorno extremo y temprano y que puedan ser verificados con sus rastros posteriores es una técnica de acceder a conclusiones. La radiación de fondo es un excelente ejemplo! Asumiendo las condiciones durante los primeros 3 minutos en el universo entonces opaco por simulación con nuestros computadores se llega a asumir que la temperatura de esa radiación de fondo, el rastro del universo en ese estado inicial debería ser de 2,7°! Bingo, la radiación de fondo confirma esto! Aplicamos nuestra comprensión de las leyes cuánticas sobre ese entorno que llevó a dejar el rastro de la radiación de fondo encontramos que las variabilidades existentes en las temperaturas de esa radiación de fondo cumple y pueden ser verificadas aplicando las leyes que conocemos de la física cuántica. Seguimos este camino y simulamos el crecimiento del universo partiendo de esas fluctuaciones nos encontramos que estas simulaciones llevan a un resultado que refleja las estructuras de grupos locales, supergrupos y las estructuras de filamento que podemos verificar en la astronomía. Todo esto nos indica y permite asumir que nuestro modelo de como es el universo desde muy temprano después del big bang no puede ser totalmente erróneo pues aplicando las otras leyes que conocemos el resultado refleja el universo tal cual lo podemos observar. Así pues, creando modelos de lo que es en momentos que no pueden ser observados, universo opaco, o no pueden ser replicados, por las energías tan extremas requeridas, en experimentos y laboratorios y comparando los resultados de las simulaciones con nuestros resultados observando el universo actual, llegamos a la conclusión que los modelos aparentemente son aplicables! El modelo mas poderoso existente al momento es lo que se llama el "modelo estándar". Mientras que no encontremos condiciones o rastros que violen ese modelo estándar vamos por buen camino. El que 40 años después de haber empezado a concebir el concepto de las supersimetrías como extensión del modelo estándar y 1 año después de haber podido con altísima probabilidad haber demostrado la existencia del bosom de Higgs no hemos sido capaces de verificar ninguna de las partes asumidas a base de las teorías de la supersimetría es altamente preocupante. Si la supersimetría no puede ser verificada experimentalmente en Cern, cuando el contenido energético es sobrepasado en los experimentos en Cern de partículas supersimétricas, entonces el "modelo estándar" resultaría refutado. nadie tiene un modelo alternativo mas adecuado y potente que el modelo estándar!
Empecé a darle un vistazo a las publicaciones de Edward Witten, uno de los padres de la teoría de los superstrings, pero debo confesar que allí no soy capaz de comprender implicación alguna de lo que he leído! Claro, leo que las partículas son las manifestaciones de oscilaciones de los strings y que existen diversas formas como dimensiones adicionales se pueden enrollar y que de allí resultan consecuencias. pero de allí a entender a no mas captar que es lo que se expresa durante el primer auge de la teoría de los strings en los años 70-80 si no mal recuerdo, Witten dice que hubo hasta un auge anterior de estos conceptos y de la segunda o tercera revolución de entendimiento de los superstrings sobrepasa mis capacidades de comprensión, simplemente porque no tengo dominio sobre as matemáticas usadas y en consecuencia en entender las implicaciones! Así pues, si no hay respuesta, o si no vuelvo a encontrarme con algo fundamentalmente interessante por el camino de los estudios, seguiré presentando y explicando esos 6 números claves de la cosmología!


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 3, 2014)

Estimado Hellmut, adhiero al interés sobre cosmología, universo, astrofísica...
No tengo mucho para comentar porque más o menos ya dijiste todo lo que podría aportar.
Me gustaría también saber más de estos temas viendo ya no documentales, sino cursos con matemática, física y ecuaciones. Pero el tiempo es siempre escaso.
Acá hay una lista de cursos de astronomía dados por instituciones como coursera, ocw del mit, que estan por comenzar pronto:
http://www.mysliderule.com/blog/astronomy-for-beginners-free-online-courses/

Si les gustan los fierros (naves espaciales, misiones, historia de exploración espacial, etc), es indispensable el blog de Daniel Marín:
http://danielmarin.naukas.com/

Me suscribo al tema


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 5, 2014)

En si soy aficionado a la ciencia ficción! Pero los avances en la ciencia son tan fundamentales y lo bueno es que no se trata de ficción, que ciencia ficción a bajado en mis prioridades! Reflexiona no mas lo que se ha expresado, no solo por mis contribuciones en los hilos en este subforo! Esto mínimo es tan emocionante como la ficción! El que hoy en día muchas lecturas y en especial tales de los científicos que representan el avance sean disponibles en forma de videos es un aspecto, que ayuda a apoyarme en hacer el esfuerzo de aprendizaje!
Lo que me está resultando mas y mas como limitación es el solo poder percibir los datos hablados. Estos tienen las limitaciones que resultan de este medio. El contenido es limitado, lo expresado es falto de la precisión, que solo las matemáticas ofrecen y sin desarrollar un entendimiento claro, exacto y preciso por un lado se corre el gran riesgo de malinterpretar lo dicho y por otro lado falta lo requerido para expresarse exactamente en las reflexiones sobre el tema! Tomemos 2 ejemplos:

1. Si leo lo que escribe el físico y matemático edward Witten sobre la teoría de los strings simplemente es imposible captar mas que una imagen muy superficial de la materia y es totalmente imposible captar las cuestiones que representan los retos y las interrogantes de la ciencia en ello. eso realmente es una limitación cuando se va llegando al punto donde se desea mas profundidad en la materia.

2. Tengo por ejemplo una pregunta y tuve la arrogancia de mandarle por email mi pregunta a uno de los científicos líderes en esas materias. Probablemente nunca recibiré una respuesta! ùltimamante leí que relacionado a nuestra galaxia aparentemente esta tiene mucho menos materia oscura que esperado a razón del modelo estándar y que en relación a las minigalaxias que circulan en órbitas ortogonales a la superficie de la espiral de nuestra galaxia esto no sería explicable con lo asumido en relación al modelo estándar.

Mi pregunta era, si esta materia oscura que solo asumimos y que percibimos a razón de la interacción de la gravedad no sería absorbida por el "black hole" en el centro de nuestra galaxia y que si analizando las energías que se perciben durante el proceso de absorción de materia por ese "black hole" se percibía una cantidad de energías emitidas que no fuera explicable a razón de la cantidad de materia de nuestro tipo absorbida! No hay que olvidar que se asume que la materia oscura es mucho mas abundante que la materia normal y que por lo tanto el "black hole" en el centro de nuestra galaxia y de otras galaxias tendría que generar efectos a razón de la absorción de la materia oscura mucho mas abundante pero la cual percebimos a razón que es suceptible a la gravedad y que deja su rastro de gravedad!


----------



## maton00 (Ago 5, 2014)

Hay varios videos que explican cosas fundamentales de la materia obscura, y de muchas partículas,  entre ellas su inexistente de emisón lumínica, solo se sabe que existe  debido a que la cantidad de materia total del universo visible y de la  energia "luz" que se esperaría medir no se encuentra sólida o visible y no hay forma de detectarla salvo de las perturbaciones gravitatorias que causan (efecto óptico), en la trayectoria de luz de galaxias lejanas 

La primera persona en proporcionar pruebas y deducir la existencia del fenómeno que se ha llamado "materia oscura" fue el astrofisico Fritz Zwicky en 1933.
 Aplicó el Teroema del Virial  (que es una especie de quantización de la energia cinética de campos complejos dispersos de mas de 2 dimensiónes) al cúmulo de galaxias Coma obteniendo pruebas de masa no visible. Zwicky  estimó la masa total del cúmulo basándose en los movimientos de las  galaxias cercanas a su borde (gravitación). Cuando comparó esta masa estimada con la  estimada en el número de galaxias y con el brillo total del cúmulo,  encontró que había unas 400 veces más masa de la esperada, denominandola masa desaparecida. Entre otras formas en las que se llegó a este resultado fué debido a otros cientificos observando el mismo efecto de gravitacion o perturvación de galaxias y cumulos de gas sobre materia no visible.


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 6, 2014)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Lo que me está resultando mas y mas como  limitación es el solo poder percibir los datos hablados. Estos tienen  las limitaciones que resultan de este medio. El contenido es limitado,  lo expresado es falto de la precisión, que solo las matemáticas ofrecen y  sin desarrollar un entendimiento claro, exacto y preciso por un lado se  corre el gran riesgo de malinterpretar lo dicho y por otro lado falta  lo requerido para expresarse exactamente en las reflexiones sobre el  tema!



Coincido, pero luego esta el otro extremo, intentar leer un  paper de arxiv por ejemplo es un dolor de cabeza, porque como todo  paper esta basado en una cadena de papers a los que normalmente no se  tiene acceso; y el lenguaje utilizado es muy técnico y sintético para el  público general.



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Tomemos 2 ejemplos:
> 
> 1. Si leo lo que escribe el físico y matemático edward Witten sobre la  teoría de los strings simplemente es imposible captar mas que una imagen  muy superficial de la materia y es totalmente imposible captar las  cuestiones que representan los retos y las interrogantes de la ciencia  en ello. eso realmente es una limitación cuando se va llegando al punto  donde se desea mas profundidad en la materia.



Es que creo que ni siquiera ellos intentan llegan a entender el  significado físico. En un ambito tan fuera de nuestra percepción e instrumentación se  conforman con que la matemática sea coherente, sin intentar  interpretaciones vagas que no terminan diciendo nada.



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> 2. Tengo por ejemplo una pregunta y tuve la arrogancia de mandarle por  email mi pregunta a uno de los científicos líderes en esas materias.  Probablemente nunca recibiré una respuesta! ùltimamante leí que  relacionado a nuestra galaxia aparentemente esta tiene mucho menos  materia oscura que esperado a razón del modelo estándar y que en  relación a las minigalaxias que circulan en órbitas ortogonales a la  superficie de la espiral de nuestra galaxia esto no sería explicable con  lo asumido en relación al modelo estándar.
> 
> Mi pregunta era, si esta materia oscura que solo asumimos y que  percibimos a razón de la interacción de la gravedad no sería absorbida  por el "black hole" en el centro de nuestra galaxia y que si analizando  las energías que se perciben durante el proceso de absorción de materia  por ese "black hole" se percibía una cantidad de energías emitidas que  no fuera explicable a razón de la cantidad de materia de nuestro tipo  absorbida! No hay que olvidar que se asume que la materia oscura es  mucho mas abundante que la materia normal y que por lo tanto el "black  hole" en el centro de nuestra galaxia y de otras galaxias tendría que  generar efectos a razón de la absorción de la materia oscura mucho mas  abundante pero la cual percebimos a razón que es suceptible a la  gravedad y que deja su rastro de gravedad!



Mi estado actual de ignorancia (no me atrevo a decir conocimiento) me hace pensar que la energía emitida por captación de materia en agujeros negros se da por interacción de esa materia entre sí en el disco de acreción. Bueno... luego está la radiación de Hawking, pero no viene al caso.
La materia oscura al interactuar solo a través de campos gravitatorios, no debería verse involucrado en emisión de radiación derivadas de interacciones electromagnéticas o nucleares como sucede con la materia ordinaria.
¿Será así?

Entiendo que encuentres a Neil deGrasse Tyson como alguien que apunta a un público más general, pero en su programa de radio StarTalk suele responder preguntas, variando bastante en complejidad y alcance. Podrías probar ahí:
http://www.startalkradio.net/


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 6, 2014)

Hola Ardogan, he seguido tu recomendación presentar mi pregunta allí, ademas me he suscrito a ser informado de los shows que publican.

Permíteme responder a cada una de tus preguntas.

Vamos por lo del dolor de cabeza y el público general:

Primero: Es esencial tratar de mantener al público general informado y usar para eso un formato adecuado, que genere en estos la fascinación de la aventura de ser partícipe de los avances de la ciencia. Como, si no es así, la próxima generación de científicos puede ser ganada? El gran peligro es, cuando en ese esfuerzo se mezclan individuos con otras intenciones, tomemos como ejemplo los creacionistas, que quieren convencernos que Dios hace unos 4 5 mil años creó el universo en 6 días y que al fin de esos 6 días, habiendo generado los gringos, estuvo tan cansado que tuvo que tomar un día libre, el domingo! En ciertas ocasiones, he sentido la necesidad de informarme sobre el autor para poder verificar la seriedad de lo que presentó. Lo del futuro del ser humano es un ejemplo!

Si del público general nos movemos en dirección a aquellos orientados mas por la ciencia y la ingeniería, podemos asumir un nivel mas avanzado de estudios. No quiero discriminar el público general de ninguna forma, solo quiero referirme a una mayor preparación que capacite penetrar la materia mas a fondo.

En ese entorno un texto como los que menciono de Edward Witten sobre los strings, sigue en muchos casos, yo soy uno de esos, esos papeles y documentos sobrepasar las capacidades resultantes, sea de nuestra instrucción profesional, sea por la erosión después de muchos años de haber visitado la universidad o la escuela técnica. Lo que me atrevo considerar válido es el poder asumir, es una preparación suficiente para poder captar conceptos mas avanzados y complejos. Un libro o documento de aprendizaje universitario representa una barrera. Eso ya empieza por los símbolos matemáticos que se usan, sigue por la metodología de raciocinio matemático usado y por lo seco de la forma de presentación! Lo que escribo en un 100% es aplicable a mi persona! En los últimos 35 años muchos avances han llevado al cambio de la forma de presentar y tratar materias, aunque no sean matemáticas, si usan extensivamente las matemáticas.

Aquí yo me he encontrado que escuchando los videos de lecturas universitarias disponibles de forma gratuita en el Internet, repitiendo siempre que se requiera para entender a fondo lo que el profesor presenta hasta entenderlo, ir a google y wikipedia a investigar que significado tiene algún término técnico usado por el profesor, combina la facilidad de una lectura con las posibilidades del PC y el Internet. Yo me acuerdo, que escuchando una de las primeras lecturas de análisis el profesor expresó que en la lógica usada una expresión solo podía ser válida, o true, o podía ser falsa, of false! Así que si en una prueba matemática la negación de lo que quería probar era falsa, entonces la expresión no negada forzosamente era válida. así pues me fui a google y wikipedia y me empecé a informar sobre lo que encontraba allí sobre lógica y sobre personas célebres en ese campo, como por ejemplo Gerhard Grentzen! Que cosas tan interesantes pude encontrar!

Pero también las sugerencias y justificaciones dadas por profesores durante la introducción a su curso era de gran ayuda y una quiero repetir que trata de como dar ese paso inicial requerido y aprender las bases de la metodología de raciocinio matemático!

Para entender cualquier concepto presentado en una lectura es requerimiento lo siguiente:

1. Escuchar la lectura
2. Repasar la lectura escuchada mínimo el mismo tiempo que tomó escuchar la lectura.
3. Tomar notas escritas de lo escuchado, pues el escribir algo escuchado complementa lo escuchado.
4. Hacer mínimo 2 ejemplos de cada concepto escuchado, pero no mas que unos 20 a 30 mínutos por ejemplo! No porque se sea muy lerdo en entender, sinó porque después de ese lapso de tiempo el cerebro no es efectivo.
5. Repetir esos 2 ejemplos el próximo día! El valor del subconciente ocupándose del problema del ejercicio durmiendo no es de menospreciar! Repetir ese círculo día a día hasta poder hacer los ejemplos con éxito! Dice que no hay que olvidar, que al principio fuera de entender el ejemplo y de como solucionarlo, desarrolla la capacidad de aplicar la metodología matemática y que las matemáticas exigen sudor, esfuerzo y perseverancia. Ya mas adelante y con la motivación de haber pasado esos ejemplo con éxito el se encargará de presentar ejemplos y dar tareas, que por ser mas difíciles van a exigir el mismo esfuerzo, pero que por haber aprendido y ejercitado lo aprendido durante las tareas anteriores, ahora se tendría la capacidad de ir resolviéndolos!
6. Trabajar en grupos de capacidades similares o no muy diferentes. El discutir los problemas a resolver en una tarea en grupo, el estar obligado a expresar lo que se tiene en mente a terceros y el explicar lo entendido a terceros y recibir las explicaciones de terceros complementan el conocimiento!
7. Tanto en las matemáticas, como luego al aplicarlas para resolver tareas y ejemplos en otras materias que usan intensamente las matemáticas como herramienta y lenguaje, al discutir en grupo las tareas y los conceptos de las lecturas se va penetrando en la materia y descubriendo nuevas riquezas durante esas investigaciones y discusiones!
8. Lo menciono de últimas, pero uso la analogía de cuando hice mi licencia de piloto privado. El piloto privado aprende la fraseología usada en las radiocomunicaciones y aprende símbolos para anotar esas instrucciones recibidas de la torre de control por ejemplo, para poder repetirlas y así comunicar que las instrucciones han sido recibidas y entendidas completamente! Similar es eso en las matemáticas y en consecuencia cuando se leen documentos relacionados a los estudios! Las matemáticas usan una selección muy amplia, muy potente y eficiente de símbolos matemáticos. una expresión escrita usando esos símbolos los entienden en todo el mundo y esos símbolos, al igual que el piloto, hay que aprenderlos de memoria para percibir y entender que es lo que expresan exactamente y así poder concentrarse en el contenido y no en la forma! El problema que resulta de esto es, si en vez de usar el bolígrafo y el papel queremos escribir un documento en el PC u ordenador, y creanme, que las capacidades de Microsoft Word son insuficientes a plazo medio, la herramienta que hay que aprender al igual que los símbolos matemáticos mencionados anteriormente se llama "Latex", y nada tiene que ver con ese material frecuentemente asociado con un deporte responsable para el crecimiento de la humanidad! latex y diversas variantes, representa una lengua para escribir documentos con símbolos especiales, así como por ejemplo los símbolos matemáticos, siendo BaKoMa una herramienta "wysiwyg" no gratuita que genera en una ventana adicional en paralelo el documento tal cual aparecerá imprimido, facilitando el escribir. Otras herramientas hay que compilar el documento para ver el resultado. Recuerden que la capacidad de escribir lo que se tiene en mente de forma precisa es parte de lo que se aprende al principio y aprendiendo a crear documentos usando latex es otro elemento.

Quiero finalmente mencionar otro aspecto que he descubierto para mi! Uno de los problemas con los que me vi enfrentado tanto durante mi bachillerato, como después durante mis estudios de ingeniería mecánica fue, que los profesores frecuentemente saltan sobre ciertos aspectos de sus explicaciones con el argumento del tipo: "como es evidente"! Confieso que para mi en muchos casos no era evidente, aún cuando acabé matemáticas durante mi bachillerato alemán con 13 puntos, siendo 15 puntos lo mejor. Con el profesor groh de la universidad de Tübingen, desafortunadamente es en alemán, usa en sus lecturas disponibles en el internet por video de forma gratuita de analysis la metodología de un profesor terence tao de la UCLA. Allí de forma rigorosa y estricta se empieza por lo mas simple y todo lo que se usa, sean símbolos, sean sumas o multiplicaciones, sean números enteros positivos, sean números enteros positivos y negativos y las operaciones sobre ellos, tiene que ser demostrado primero por prueba matemática estricta, completa y rigorosa. Esto hace imposible el encontrarse con algo que sea considerado "evidente" si no ha sido probado matemáticamente antes! A quién le interese, he podido encontrar, eso si solo en inglés, documentos gratuitos en pdf que son de mucha ayuda en paralelo a una buena lectura universitaria.

Volviendo a mis respuestas! Si alguien tiene la ambición, la curiosidad, las ganas y el tiempo, entonces un camino a seguir, lleno de tópicos muy emocionantes, es empesar estudiando análisis, luego seguir con la algebra lineal de acuerdo a las metodologías presentadas. Ya con esas 2 materias, equivalentes a 2/3 de los estudios para el bachelor de matemáticas de los primeros 2 años de la carrera se entra a un mundo nuevo y emocionante y se adquieren habilidades que abren las puertas a ese mundo de ciencia, cuando queramos profundizar mas!


----------

